# Rhodohypoxis sp.



## Sirius (Mar 24, 2008)

In an effort to post as many off topic threads as possible, here are some pics of some non-orchid plants that I have blooming right now.  

These are Rhodohypoxis, native to South Africa. They sprout from tiny tubers that look like carrots, and they grow to 4 inches tall before blooming profusely with dime sized iris-like blooms. 






Group shot: milloides, baurii cv. 'Apple Blossom', baurii cv. 'Fred Broome'





Rhodohypoxis milloides: the tallest at almost 5 inches





Rhodohypoxis baurii cv. 'Apple Blossom'





Rhodohypoxis baurii cv. 'Fred Broome'

This is my first year growing them, and they couldn't be easier. Plant, water and enjoy! They are planted in 4 inch bonsai trays with african violet soil. During the winter they need cool and dry dormancy. They multiply every year, like most tuberous plants.

They are said to be quite common in European gardens, but I had a heck of a time finding them for sale in the U.S. I purchased these from Big Dipper Farm http://www.bigdipperfarm.com/cgi-bin/searchstuff.pl?Botanical=Rhodohypoxis They were $8.99 for a small clump of tubers like you see in my photos.

I hope you like them.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 24, 2008)

They're also sold (or at least used to be sold) by Siskiyou nursery in Oregon...good company, just expensive shipping for those of us on the east coast. .............Eric


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 24, 2008)

Lovely delicate-looking things! Thanks for sharing.

Joanne


----------



## Scott Ware (Mar 25, 2008)

I've killed at least a dozen of these at various times over the last 20 years. They're very hard to resist when you see them in bloom. I think the problem here is that I just can't keep them dry enough in Winter.


----------



## Sirius (Mar 25, 2008)

As much as I would love to have someplace to garden outdoors, I really like having an indoor growing space.


----------



## Heather (Mar 25, 2008)

Those are lovely! I think they must be what the Bonsai West guys grow - I always see the little carrot like miniature growths in their bonsai pots scattered throughout the garden.


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 25, 2008)

I might give them a try outside against a South facing wall of the house. I'm pushing it a little being in zone 6


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 25, 2008)

Park Bear said:


> I might give them a try outside against a South facing wall of the house. I'm pushing it a little being in zone 6



This is exactly what I'm weighing... My mom might really enjoy a milloides surprise, but she'd be working with the same zone and location. The Bletilla are really happy there and she's a far better grower than I, so my guess is it'd be a fine present. 

It's fun to see something that's completely new to me--thanks! Very jewel-like flowers, graceful leaves too...


----------



## toddybear (Mar 26, 2008)

Lovely! A friend of mine gets those to survive outdoors in Newfoundland! I don't know how she does it!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice calming colours...


----------

